# esata not working



## MadClown (Jul 30, 2009)

I just got my 2TB WD drive along with an enclosure for it, set it all up, plug in the sata cable, boyah, doesnt work.  I havent tried USB cause I wont settle for those piss poor speeds.  I went into the bios and there was no option for esata, then i went into the promise fasttrack bios dohickey and there was no options there, nor did it reconize the drive.

This is on a MSI K9A2 Platinum v1, i updated fasttrack to the latest drivers and i seem to have hit a brick wall, any help is appreciated.



edit: usb seems to not be working either, windows detects it but i cant do shit with it


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 30, 2009)

did you hear the hdd turn on at least?


----------



## MadClown (Jul 30, 2009)

i think so, could be the fan idk, i herd clicking so its getting power


----------



## coodiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

I've read that the eSATA ports on this board use (promise fastrack) RAID controller, and that with eSATA drives installed, the internal SATA drives (SATA 5,6) disapear and the eSATA are not detected all the time, if at all.. I also found a post on MSI forums discussing some possible solutions regarding prepping the drive and OS on an internal SATA connection, installing the promise driver, then connecting a disk to the eSATA port/s
http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=114011.0


----------



## MadClown (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the link, ill give it a read through


----------



## coodiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## MadClown (Jul 30, 2009)

it pretty much told me everything i already knew, but i got an idea(for a change)

hmmm, any reason why usb wont even work?


----------



## coodiggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Make sure that USB is enabled via the BIOS setup menu; also, some boards might loose USB when overclocking the FSB/chipset/memory data bus.. If you are overclocking, try backing off the FSB overclock and memory devider, or set to stock then check if USB is working or not..  Other than this; try Uninstalling all USB root hubs from device manager, disconnect all USB devices, except keyboard; then try updating the USB driver for your motherboard/OS


----------



## pabloc74 (Jul 31, 2009)

make sure on the bios that IDE CONTROLLER must be enabled


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you booting the system with the drive attached and powered on?  Just like regular SATA HDD's, you have to boot the system with the drive in with some eSATA connections.  You can't just plug and unplug as you please.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 31, 2009)

there is a power cord attached yes? i know on my rocketfish case i had to plug in external power


----------



## MadClown (Jul 31, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> Make sure that USB is enabled via the BIOS setup menu; also, some boards might loose USB when overclocking the FSB/chipset/memory data bus.. If you are overclocking, try backing off the FSB overclock and memory devider, or set to stock then check if USB is working or not..  Other than this; try Uninstalling all USB root hubs from device manager, disconnect all USB devices, except keyboard; then try updating the USB driver for your motherboard/OS



It detects it when its connected via usb, but i cant see the drive, same thing happened on my xp machine, and i dont OC



pabloc74 said:


> make sure on the bios that IDE CONTROLLER must be enabled



I dont think i have that option, i searched multiple times



DanishDevil said:


> Are you booting the system with the drive attached and powered on?  Just like regular SATA HDD's, you have to boot the system with the drive in with some eSATA connections.  You can't just plug and unplug as you please.



yes, i know its not hotplugable



AthlonX2 said:


> there is a power cord attached yes? i know on my rocketfish case i had to plug in external power



it has an external power source yes, dont worry its plugged in

2marrow im gonna try and connect it internally and see if the drive even works, if it dont work i guess i gotta RMA it


----------



## MadClown (Jul 31, 2009)

Shit, doesnt work when i connect it internally, guess i gotta RMA it, fucking p.o.s. newegg oem drive wrapping.


----------



## coodiggy (Aug 1, 2009)

It does sound like a bad disk then.. Do you have another computer to try the disk on internally?


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 1, 2009)

did u install the raid drivers for the raid controller under windows


----------



## coodiggy (Aug 1, 2009)

That's the way other people were getting the promise controller to recognise disks, mentioned in the posts in the link to MSI forums.. They do suggest prepping windows on a regular internal sata, non raid, then installing the raid drivers for the promise controller, then plugging the disk into the promise controller; either internally, on SATA 5/6, or externally via eSATA. If the disk didn't work when plugged into regular SATA internally, or on USB, you won't get even a working OS with promise drivers to recognise the disk.  I would try to get the disk recognised/working or verified that it's not working on another board, just to make sure that you do/don't need to RMA the disk.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2009)

To make those eSATA ports work, you'll have to have the Promise SATA RAID driver installed.  You can get it from this page:
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1332

If it doesn't work via USB though, I'd say the hard drive is dead or not powered (most likely a bad transformer).


----------



## MadClown (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm RMAing it, just gotta pack it up and get a ups sticker and slap it on.  The disk would just make clicking noises, probably wasnt spinning up.


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 1, 2009)

ya just one of those DOA parts that every one hates


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 1, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Shit, doesnt work when i connect it internally, guess i gotta RMA it, fucking p.o.s. newegg oem drive wrapping.



I've never had an issue with an oem packed hard drive from Newegg. I wouldn't really blame them. I always get mine wrapped in an anti-static bag totally covered in bubble wrap, which is more than enough to safely send a hard drive.  

It really ends up just being bad luck.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually like their oem rapping too, I just needed something to blame at the time.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 22, 2009)

BUMP, got my HDD back from RMA yesterday, formated using usb, then afterwards esata worked, didnt have to mess with the bios at all

alot faster than I expected too, esata FTW!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2009)

Glad to hear it. Sucks you got a bad drive, but at least you've got the new one now!


----------

